# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Protestë masive kundër ndalimit të shamisë ne shkolla

## gimche

*Protesta kundër Udhëzimit Administrativ të MASHT-it*

*Më shumë se njëzet organizata joqeveritare kanë protestuar kundër Udhëzimit Administrativ të lëshuar nga Ministria e Arsimit, Shkencës dhe Teknologjisë si dhe projekt rregullores për arsim fillor dhe të mesëm të Komunës së Prishtinës, të cilët ndalojnë bartjen e mbulesës/shamisë në shkollat publike.*

Sipas kryetarit të këshillit të protestave Halil Kastrati vendimi për ndalimin e bartjes së shamisë nga ana e besimtareve myslimane është i jashtëligjshëm si me Konventën Universale të të Drejtave të Njeriut (neni 18), ashtu edhe me Kushtetutën e Kosovës (neni 38).në Kosovë.

Këshilli protestues ka takuar edhe zyrtarë të arsimit dhe të komunës së Prishtinës, por nuk ka pasur rezultate konkrete.Ministri Hoxhaj dhe kreu i komunës së Prishtinës Isa Mustafa gjendeshin jashtë vendit. Protestat do të vazhdojnë deri në aprovimin e plotë të kërkesave. /RTK/

----------


## gimche

*Protestë masive kundër ndalimit të shamisë

Parullat e ngritura gjatë protestës: “Ka mbaruar koha e komunizmit”, “Jemi krenarë që jemi shqiptarë e myslimanë”.*

Mijëra qytetarë nga vende të ndryshme të Kosovës u mblodhën në Prishtinë për të protestuar kundër vendimit për ndalimin e shamisë në shkollat e mesme, nën organizimin e rreth njëzet organizatave.

Masa e protestuesve filloi marshimin para Qeverisë së Kosovës, duke vazhduar më pas para Ministrisë së Arsimit, Shkencës dhe Teknologjisë duke shprehur revoltën, me ç’rast përfaqësues të zgjedhur nga organizatorët kërkuan konsultim të drejtpërdrejtë nga zyrtarët e ministrisë. Pas një konsultimi të shkurtër, zyrtarë nga kjo ministri thanë se ministri Hoxhaj është jashtë vendit në një udhëtim zyrtar dhe se s’mund të japin përgjigje. Organizatorët morën premtimin nga zyrtarë të kësaj ministrie se pasi të kthehet ministri, do të realizojnë një takim për çështjen e kësaj kërkese.

Ndërsa, për një fjalë rasti, me dëshirën e saj u prononcua edhe një qytetare amerikane, Dr. Rachel Louise Matiennez, aktiviste e një misioni humanitar në Kosovë, e cila tha se shpreh përkrahjen e saj për të drejtat e nxënësve që bartin shaminë, ngase qeveria nuk mund të imponojë se çka duhet të veshin qytetarët e saj.

Protestuesit më pas, vazhduan rrugën për te Kuvendi Komunal i Prishtinës, duke shprehur pakënaqësinë e tyre, duke kërkuar edhe një konsultim me zyrtarët komunalë, nga ana e përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur nga organizatorët. Por edhe kjo kërkesë, pas një konsultimi të shkurtër përfundoi pa përgjigje konkrete, ngase kryetari Isa Mustafa ishte jashtë vendit.

Në fjalën e rastit organizatorët thanë se kjo është një shkelje e të drejtave themelore, dhe se shteti me këtë na mohon të shfaqim identitetin tonë.

Në këtë protestë u shpreh kundërshtimi rreth udhëzimit administrativ të nxjerrur nga MASHT që ndalon nxënëset të bartin uniformë fetare – mbulesë.

Thirrjet dhe parullat e ngritura ishin me mesazhe kundër vendimit në fjalë me mbishkrimet: “Ka mbaruar koha e komunizmit”, “Jemi krenarë që jemi shqiptarë e myslimanë”, etj.

Protesta përfundoi e qetë, me premtimin nga ana e organizatorëve se, nëse edhe pas realizimit të takimit me zyrtarë të MASHT-it dhe të Kuvendit Komunal nuk hasin në përgjigje pozitive, protesta e radhës do të jetë e një niveli më të lartë. /mesazhi/

----------


## gimche

*Protestë kundër ndalimit të shamisë në shkolla*

Prishtinë, 18 qershor - Rreth 5 000 veta protestuan sot në Prishtinë kundër vendimit të qeverisë për të ndaluar nxënëset të veshin perçen islamike në shkollat publike. 

Protestuesit, të cilët kishin ardhur në Prishtinë nga të gjitha trevat e Kosovës, i bënë thirrje qeverisë që të tërheqë vendimin dhe të mos diskriminojë myslimanët.

Me banderola ku shkruante, “Mos përdorni shtetin tonë kundër nesh” dhe “Komunizmi ka marrë fund”, protestuesit marshuan para Ministrisë së Arsimit të Kosovës , e cila e ka miratuar vendimin për ndalimin e bartjes së shamisë në shkolla publike. 

Sipas protestuesve, perçja nuk është një uniformë fetare, por një obligim religjioz, i cili nuk pengohet nga Kushtetuta e vendit. /koha/

----------


## gimche

*Prishtinë: Protestë në mbrojtje të bartjes së shamisë në shkolla*

_Prishtinë, 18 qershor 2010  (18.30)_
Mijëra qytetarë dhe vajza të mbuluara, pas faljes së namazit të premten kanë protestuar në rrugët e Prishtinës, para ndërtesës së Ministrisë së Arsimit si dhe Kuvendit Komunal kundër udhëzimit administrativ të MASHT-it 07/2009, i cili ndalon bartjen e shamisë në arsimin fillor dhe të mesëm. 
Përfaqësuesit e Këshillit Organizativ të protestës kanë kërkuar dorëheqjen e ministrit të Arsimit, Enver Hoxhaj dhe shfuqizimin e këtij udhëzimi, në të kundërtën ata kanë thënë se nuk do të ndalen deri në realizimin e kërkesave të tyre. 
Protestuesit në dorë mbanin pankarta ku shkruante “Ndal diskriminimin e 95% të popullsisë”, “Jemi krenar që jemi shqiptar mysliman”, “ Ka kaluar koha e komunizmit” etj. 
Përfaqësuesi i këshillit organizativ të protestave, Halil Kastrati ka thënë se përmes kësaj proteste ngrehin zërin e protestës për mbrojtje të mbulesës islame dhe bartjes së shamisë, e cila kohë pas kohe po bëhet e papëlqyeshme nga autoritetet vendore. 
Kastrati shtoi se në vitin e kaluar MASHT nxori udhëzim administrativ i cili e ndalon bartjen e shamisë në shkolla, dhe bëri me dije se mbulesa islame nuk është uniformë, por obligim fetar, andaj ai kërkoi shfuqizimin e këtij vendimi ngase me këtë udhëzim administrativ, sipas tij po shkelet Kushtetuta e cila si akti më i lartë juridik i vendit garanton liritë dhe të gjitha të drejtat fetare.
Një delegacion i protestuesve është pritur nga zyrtarë të MASHT-it, nga të cilët kanë marrë premtim se do të diskutojnë për një gjë të tillë me ministrin Hoxhaj pasi që ai sot ishte në udhëtim zyrtar jashtë vendit.
Në udhëzimin administrativ të MASHT-it në nenin katër ku janë të specifikuara veprimtarisë e ndaluara të nxënësve, përkatësisht në pikën 13 të këtij neni, thuhet “Ndalohet bartja e uniformës fetare”. Kjo protestë është organizuar nga 20 OJQ të ndryshme në vend. /RTV21/

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

o ti gumshe mos ma shkep suretin tem naper kej dyjan se nuk asht mire se na kemi dal me na pa allahi e jo per dyjan qaq.

----------


## uvejsa

> o ti gumshe mos ma shkep suretin tem naper kej dyjan se nuk asht mire se na kemi dal me na pa allahi e jo per dyjan qaq.


Shi shi ky qysh u ardh e s'um ka kallxu hiq.  :ngerdheshje: 

Tung Staro, ca bone? Ca ka t'3 ka ju?

Kush po ta qkep resmen ty veq kallxo, se i kallxojna na atina.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Shi shi ky qysh u ardh e s'um ka kallxu hiq. 
> 
> Tung Staro, ca bone? Ca ka t'3 ka ju?
> 
> Kush po ta qkep resmen ty veq kallxo, se i kallxojna na atina.


kush sta kallxu po a tthash a shkojm ti sdeshte me ardh me mu

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> 


Interesante shumë fotot, veçanërisht kjo. Nuk e kuptoj shumicën mashkullore që dominon. A nuk duhet të mbizotëronin femrat, meqë kuaza është e tyre?

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Interesante shumë fotot, veçanërisht kjo. Nuk e kuptoj shumicën mashkullore që dominon. A nuk duhet të mbizotëronin femrat, meqë kuaza është e tyre?


Sa polemizon edhe ti.    :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Sa polemizon edhe ti.


Është artistike shumë si foto santuç. Kjo më poshtë edhe më shumë. Burra që ngrenë gishtin lartë për të drejtën e grave të tyre: ) Mbresëlënëse!

Meqë jemi ke polemikat, shqipe janë këta? Se shqipet s'dalin ke sheshi për gratë e tyre :xx: 

(_ shqipe me mjekërr po kaq e rrallë gjithsesi_)




>

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Është artistike shumë si foto santuç. Kjo më poshtë edhe më shumë. Burra që ngrenë gishtin lartë për të drejtën e grave të tyre: ) Mbresëlënëse!
> 
> Meqë jemi ke polemikat, shqipe janë këta? Se shqipet s'dalin ke sheshi për gratë e tyre
> 
> ( shqipe me mjekërr po kaq e rrallë gjithsesi)


Jane emancipuar por nga emancipimi tepert skane pasur kohe te heqin mjekren.

P.s Ku kerkohet e drejta e grave se do dal edhe une ne protest.    ;p

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Jane emancipuar por nga emancipimi tepert skane pasur kohe te heqin mjekren.
> 
> P.s Ku kerkohet e drejta e grave se do dal edhe une ne protest.    ;p


Më duket duhet të trokasësh ke KSHLBM (Këshilli i Lartë i Burrave Mysliman) duke u drejtuar ke Zyra për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave të Gruas Myslimane  :perqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> *Protestë kundër ndalimit të shamisë në shkolla*
> 
> Prishtinë, 18 qershor - Rreth 5 000 veta protestuan sot në Prishtinë kundër vendimit të qeverisë për të ndaluar nxënëset të veshin perçen islamike në shkollat publike. 
> 
> Protestuesit, të cilët kishin ardhur në Prishtinë nga të gjitha trevat e Kosovës, i bënë thirrje qeverisë që të tërheqë vendimin dhe të mos diskriminojë myslimanët.
> 
> Me banderola ku shkruante, Mos përdorni shtetin tonë kundër nesh dhe Komunizmi ka marrë fund, protestuesit marshuan para Ministrisë së Arsimit të Kosovës , e cila e ka miratuar vendimin për ndalimin e bartjes së shamisë në shkolla publike. 
> 
> Sipas protestuesve, perçja nuk është një uniformë fetare, por një obligim religjioz, i cili nuk pengohet nga Kushtetuta e vendit. /koha/


Ca jane more keto gishta perpjete? Se keshtu i kam pare vetem ne lajme kur jepen protestat e talibaneve dhe pakistanezve, qe zakonisht perfundojne me gjak.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Më duket duhet të trokasësh ke KSHLBM (këshilli i lartë i burrave mysliman) duke u drejtuar ke Zyra për Mbrojtjen e Gruas Myslimane


Oj Goc katile jep edhe adresen se e kam marre seriozisht kete ceshtje.     :perqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Oj Goc katile jep edhe adresen se e kam marre seriozisht kete ceshtje.


U dhe ti, ke Zogu i Zi është. Po pyet më mirë kur të shkosh, se është e vështirë për ta gjetur, është i mbuluar  :ngerdheshje: 

ghghghhghghghghghghghghghghghghgghghghghghgh

----------


## INFINITY©

> 


Gimche, 

Kush nga keta bukuroshet je ti?  :syte zemra:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Kan vendosur kto meshkujt te ven shami ? apo si esht puna ?

----------


## land

un jom kurioz ta shof iher kte walkin me shami ne kok...se ckam nje parandjenj qe dhe me shami duket shekshi :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Vallaj per ty e vej i her , e ke eksluzivitetin e fotos me shami .... :perqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Kan vendosur kto meshkujt te ven shami ? apo si esht puna ?


Ata po protestojne keshtu qe mos te te duket cudi.      :perqeshje:

----------

